# Did you ever have your cat act like he was starving



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

but hen won't eat?

My cat Fuzzy is doing this, he is probably about 13 years old and goes tearing into the kitchen for food but when I put it down he sniffs and walks away even tho he acts like he is starving. He will drink milk and eat the hairball kitty treats and nibble a bit of table scraps or like his wet food or nibble at dry but other than that he isn't eating like he used too....he is acting normal other than that. The thing I don't like is that he is sitting on the heat vents and letting the hot air blow right in his face all the time.

Think he is just being finicky?


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

At 13, he's well into his "senior" years.

Older cats really do need to have their "annual" checkups adjusted to semi-annual......every six months.

If Fuzzy were mine, (remember, in human years, he's 68!) that's where I would start.

From http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... icleid=611 some possibilities:
Appetite changesiabetes mellitus, Cancer. Liver disease, Kidney disease, Stress, Pain...Dental or oral disease, Hyperthyroidism, Hepatic lipidosis

Some general info:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... icleid=609
http://www.sniksnak.com/cathealth/geriatric.html

Bottom line: off to the Vet!


----------



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd like to second the vet idea - make sure to take a look at the teeth because it could well be that they are very hungry, but it hurts to eat/chew. I have had many such experiences.

Unfortunately, as referenced it can be a whole slew of things, so it might take a bit to diagnose. Likely blood work, and perhaps even xray (to make sure nothing is stuck) might well be needed.


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

vet appointment is made he now is drooling and has a runny nose so maybe its just a cold....I can't get him in until Next Saturday tho...any tricks to try to get him to eat or should I just leave him alone?


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I was already concerned when I read your story a few days ago. Now that concern has increased.

When a cat gets a respiratory infection - and, it sounds like, at the very least that's what's going on - the cat generally will slow down, or even stop their regular eating patterns. The reason for this is that "colds" in cats usually reduce their ability to smell their food, and they depend on their sense of smell to both identify and confirm that the food is food and that it is desireable.

With your cat already consuming very little at the best of times and, if this "cold" reduces that quantity even further, there's a very real possibility that he will be in a very comprimised position very quickly.

Because the "cold" is a new development and, if he were my cat, I would contact the Vet as soon as possible (I don't mean an after-hours emergency service) and I would explain why he needs to be seen right away. This is no longer a yearly wellness checkup appointment.

(At my Vet's clinic, if I have a sick cat and cannot get an actual "appointment", I am still able to drop off the cat and, during the day he will be seen, examined and treated just as soon as a doctor can get to him.)

Why don't you try this and let us know the outcome.

In any event, if he reduces eating or stops completely, let us know, because you may have to do what is known as "assist feed" to get him over this hump. Cats cannot go without eating...humans can, for a period of time - they simply get hungry. Cats can become very ill, very quickly in that situation.


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

ok I called the vet and I can get him in on Monday at 3:45. The only thing I can get him to eat is milk which I know isn't good but at least it is getting some liquid and nutrients in him. The vet says it sounds like a tooth thing since he can't seem to eat hard food anymore he tries but spits it out. He nibbled a bit on stuff last night but not his usual appetite. He still comes running and looking for food just can't seem to eat it. He is using the litter box both ways it seems fine, do I hope its just a tooth thing


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Good for Fuzzy that you've been able to get him some earlier attention!

You're right about milk......but, a couple of things you've mentioned might be clues you could use to get some food into him.

You're lucky - he's already motivated to eat - now, supposing his mouth is tender, it's important that anything going in there does so in the least painful way.

You said he licks his wet food. I would start by using his favourite flavour of it. If it's chunky, I would put it in a blender/mixer, add some water and turn it into a puree - a very soupy mixture with no chunks nor even small pieces. Then I'd warm it up - just a little. If he's already associating the smell of the food with pain, you'll need to get him past that. A sprinkle of tuna juice on top might help. I would then stick my finger in the "soup" and see if he would lick it off. You might then use a spoon and see if the novelty of that (and the new taste) without any pain might entice him a little further. If you get that far, try putting the soup in a different style/type of container from what he's accustomed to - you could even use the cover from a crock/jar. Another "novelty" (don't they just love those?) is to raise the food up to a higher level than he's used to...so, instead of putting it on the floor, put a small box/some books onthe floor and put the container on top of that.

If he's still associating the smell/flavour with pain, you might try substituting a small can of a different brand food - if you don't already use Fancy Feast, it is generally recognized as "kitty crack" and might just do the trick to start him going.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

OK I am going to try some of these. we gave him a can of tuna with juice but won't touch it.

His nose isn't running today and he is a bit more attentive but I am glad I am taking him in too


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Boy, do I feel dumb!  

I completely forgot about his "cold"......and there I was going on and on about the smell of his food! DUH!!!!!!! I think I need to go and find some coffee and wake up!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the coffee is starting to kick in......  

You might try substituting some chicked broth for his water...that would give him both some nutrient and hydration. The best is home made with chicken pieces and livers......when you separate the broth, you can puree the remaining meat - no bones though!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

You can also add a raw egg yolk (just the yolk, no white) to his milk. All my cats love "Kitty Nog"!


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

well he drank some of the egg and milk and ate a few more kitty treats...so at least he is getting a bit of something in. I am thinking more and more its a mouth or throat thing and thank goodness I only have a few more days til the vet


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

update...of course once you make and appointment with the vet he starts to eat more and act totally normal. Still not eating tons but more that the past few days, so I am still taking him in


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

mrssal said:


> update...of course once you make an appointment with the vet he starts to eat more and act totally normal....


Of course! That picture of your him that you posted...you know, the one where you caught him acting sooo nonchalant - "playing" with the computer keyboard? Well, think about it, did you honestly think he just happened to be there?

There are some of us here who are convinced that these guys have a forum of their own somewhere...that's where they share and learn all these crafty ideas which drive us quite qwaaazy. I mean, how else would these same tricks be popping up all over creation?

And, even if we find the forum.......where would you ever start to figure out their passwords?


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

LOL yeah I know he probably jumps up there at night and hits the kitty corral site with all the mouse games 8O 

Seriously tho he loves the egg yolk and milk I think that is what is making him feel better, he has drank all of water today and used the litter box twice so I am feeling allot better about him


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

mrssal said:


> ... he has drank *all* of water today and used the litter box twice...


Is it *unusual* for him to drink *that much*?


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

opps ment allot.... not usually but he hasn't drank much at all the past few days, just the milk I put down for him. He just drank this morning so its not all the time


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

mrssal said:


> opps ment allot.... not usually but he hasn't drank much at all the past few days, just the milk I put down for him. He just drank this morning so its not all the time


So, it sounds like there's nothing to worry about on that front.

Once my cats get past 7 I'm going to have "wellness checks" done every 6 months. I've also learned (the hard way, unfortunately) to keep a real sharp lookout for *behaviour changes*. They always mean _*something*_!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

When you take him into the vet, I'd really recommend having a full blood panel run, including T4. Blood tests can reveal an amazing amount of information, and they're very important as a routine health check for cats that are in their senior years because they can show the onset of many age-related diseases, such as kidney disease, hyperthyroidism, diabetes, liver disease, etc, before the cat actually starts showing symptoms. Your senior kitty should have one every year.
Also, even if it turns out that your cat's teeth are not the cause of his eating issues, you should consider having a cleaning done. Dental hygiene is as important for your cat as it is for you. Bad teeth are painful and can lead to eating problems, which can lead to even more serious problems. Teeth and gums can become infected and those infection can spread to other parts of the body, which can make a cat very sick. 

It would also be very beneficial for your cat to eat a diet of primarily wet food. It is so much healthier than dry, and the extra moisture is so important, especially for an older kitty that could be starting to lose some kidney function.


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

I was finally able to look at the sides of his mouth and it looks like where one of his back teeth are is really inflamed and swollen, poor baby. He doesn't really have allot of teeth left and some of the ones he does have are almost to the gum. He came to us this way three years ago, he was primarily an outdoor cat that lived in the woods til we took him in and made him a house cat


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

Welp Fuzzys results are in and he has a very very bad mouth, heart rate is fine and weighs in at 15 lbs, and a normal temp. After his bloodwork comes in he will have his dental surgery, 2 possibly 3 teeth removed. They gave me him liquid antibiotics to give him for three weeks, that is going to be tons of fun :roll:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had luck mixing some antibiotics with a small portion of wet food to get the cat to just eat it. Clavamox & other amoxacillin based medications are pretty tolerable as far as taste goes, so if thats what you have, you may want to try mixing it with some wet food since it would be a lot easier than trying to squirt it in his mouth. Just make sure he eats all of it right away. Good luck!...giving medications is never fun.


----------

